# My IML Journey



## ALSchmidt (Mar 21, 2012)

As of today I am now an Iron Mag Labs Athlete, and I could not be more excited about it! This is a dream come true, and when you believe in the products it makes it such a beautiful thing to represent them. I am in training for my next show in June and if all goes well I am hoping to compete in my first national show this summer!! Its been a long time coming as I started comepting at the age of 16 and took a National Teen Fitness and Figure title the day of my 17th b-day. I took two years off due to a scary autoimmune disease, but I am back FULL FORCE, and nothing will stop me this time  Folks, be careful with the sweetners and food additives you put in your body! So little research has been done on younger artificial sweeteners, and have been known to cause problems in the thyroid and adrenal glands. YIKES! Just another reason to love IML. The whey protein only uses stevia which is a natural sweetener found in the stevia leaf. I will be posting updates through the coming weeks leading to my competition! 
Until I'll be floating on my cloud of excitement and happines!
GO TEAM IML!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome to the IML team. What division are you competing in?


----------



## ALSchmidt (Mar 21, 2012)

I am doing Bikini for now, ultimate goal is to do figure again!


----------



## ALSchmidt (Mar 23, 2012)

Started Halo for her today!!! Also took starting measurements!
Weight: 118.5
Waist:27 in
Hips: 33 in
Glutes: 34.5 in
Upper thigh: 19.25in R Lower leg: 15.25in
L forearm: 8.25in R forearm 8.5in
Flexed bi: L:10.25in R:10.5in
Around the shoulders: 39.5
Excited for the weeks to come now that I have gotten started on my IML products! 12 weeks out!!


----------

